# Coming along nicely I think



## p0tluck (Feb 17, 2017)

Been 2 - 2.5 weeks, low tech, no co2, just thrive and excel with medium light, it's not the greatest but it's also my very first attempt and I started 2 weeks ago with plants, but I want honest opinions on what I could do to make it look better (removing the $150.00 of Texas holey Rock is out of the question lol)
The beginning https://imgur.com/gallery/zBj6X

Edit let's see if the pics blurry on here 


Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kubla (Jan 5, 2014)

Coming along nicely. Not sure where I would put the wood, but I'd definitely move that rock to one side or the other. It's perfectly fine and advisable to break the rules of composition for a certain affect, but you hardly ever want your most dominant feature in the middle.


----------



## p0tluck (Feb 17, 2017)

Kubla said:


> Coming along nicely. Not sure where I would put the wood, but I'd definitely move that rock to one side or the other. It's perfectly fine and advisable to break the rules of composition for a certain affect, but you hardly ever want your most dominant feature in the middle.


Yeah this is totally new to me like 2-2.5 weeks new, theres no way I can put the THR on one side it's to big it goes from front to back and you see how long it is but I am saving up for a 90 gallon, I also am afraid to uproot all the new plants as they are already rooted in and growing new growth every other day, I read that once planted don't move them until they are well established and a lot of new growth is achieved, these plants are only 2-2.5 weeks.

With the THR (Texas holey rock) they banned mining for it anymore so it's very hard to get from what I understand or was told, I have been reading a lot on scaping and what the conventional way is to do it (half side scape with an open other side) seems to be the most popular, one I get my new tank I will do the hard scape dry so I can see what I like, I do have a vision with this tank I just have to get the plants going so I can achieve the depth and perspective I'm striving for. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Since you can't move the THR I would add some type of moss and/or fissidens to the THR and the tall piece wood. Also go with something like dwarf sag or Blyxa Japonica in front of the THR. I'm not sure how I like the tall piece of wood there, maybe move it more to the left.


----------



## p0tluck (Feb 17, 2017)

GMYukonon24s said:


> Since you can't move the THR I would add some type of moss and/or fissidens to the THR and the tall piece wood. Also go with something like dwarf sag or Blyxa Japonica in front of the THR. I'm not sure how I like the tall piece of wood there, maybe move it more to the left.


I can't it's curved, I wanted to put it across the back but the THR takes up from front to back, I plan on mossing the rock lightly as well as the wood

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## MCFC (Feb 12, 2017)

Gotta move the rock


----------



## Kubla (Jan 5, 2014)

Hard to give opinions on changing your scape if you can't move anything.


----------



## p0tluck (Feb 17, 2017)

Kubla said:


> Hard to give opinions on changing your scape if you can't move anything.


I just have to much stuff in the tank the whole right dude us driftwood, there's a big piece if driftwood on the left, then the long branchy piece you see in the middle as well as the 21 lbs of THR, I just ordered a 90 gallon yesterday but it's gonna be a few to get set up as I am upgrading the light and building a stand for it, once I do that the 55 is getting resealed and will be my cichlid tank where the THR will be more fitting, i do appreciate the advice I just can't do much with the THR in there. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## MCFC (Feb 12, 2017)

Why are you so hung up on the rock? Whether it's in your tank or not, it still cost the same amount and it's still just as rare. But in the tank it doesn't look good and is a hassle. Out of the tank makes the tank look better and removes the hassle...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## p0tluck (Feb 17, 2017)

MCFC said:


> Why are you so hung up on the rock? Whether it's in your tank or not, it still cost the same amount and it's still just as rare. But in the tank it doesn't look good and is a hassle. Out of the tank makes the tank look better and removes the hassle...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I changed it up a bit but it still does not look Like I want as I can't position the long branchy piece of drift wood anywhere without it looking like it's just thrown in there. 

I want the branches pointing up not in the substrate so a can create height, but if I put it over the top of the rocks the branches are in the substrate as the wood is bent and curved in very weird angles.
Cleared up https://imgur.com/a/KWlUd
Full tank https://imgur.com/a/jvoaG

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

